# FS Frontier Plainsman 28 ft travel trailer $11,900 OBO



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

$11,900 or best offer. In great condition (looks new). 28 feet, sleeps 8. Twin bunk beds as well as 2 new mattresses never used. Great floor plan. Bedroom in front and bunk beds and bathroom in back. Heavy duty jacks, large 8 Cu fridge. Microwave, stove, TV, lots of counter space. Large awning. Lots of storage room. Holding tanks never used. Pictures can be sent for those interested or seen at autotrader.ca under: RV's:Travel Trailers:Frontierlainsman.


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

weekend bump. please e-mail [email protected] or call 1-604-792-7182.


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

another weekend bump


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

weekend bump


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

bump for the folks


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

nuther bump


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

bump it up again


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

parents are still trying to sell this thing. they just bought a huge fifth wheel and a sweet duramax dually. bump it up for the trailer.


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

bumpity bump to the top


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

they finally sold it. gone with this thread.


----------

